# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  (CoC Now) Super 8

## Kesnit

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*

Call of Cthulhu Now (Modern), using the 6th Ed Core book. (I think 5th is pretty similar, so if you are using that book, you should be fine.)

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?
*

The game is set in New York City. The module was written in 2004 and technology has changed since then. 

WARNING: The background of this module involves human trafficking, though there is none of that in the module itself. 
WARNING: This module involves the existence of a snuff film.  

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*

4-5

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*

OOTS

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*

Created as in the Core Book

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*

Based on character type

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*

The module assumes at least one of the PCs has a connection to law enforcement. However, it is better if the PCs have a mixture of backgrounds. 

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*

Everyone is human

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*

Roll two sets of complete stats per the Core book and pick which set you prefer. However, you must take the full set - you cannot (say) take STR from Roll#1 and INT from Roll#2.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*

The modules assumes none of the PCs are cultists. So no cultists. If you want your PC to have more than the normal starting Cthulhu Mythos skill (and can justify it), that is fine. 

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*

N/A

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?
*

Make them in the thread

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*

As I said above, this module was written in 2004. Technology has changed. Please limit yourself to knowledge, skills, and technology that would have existed 15 years ago

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*

I want to know who your character is. I don't need an extensive background, but a little about who you are. 

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*

More investigation than combat. Combat likely will occur.

*15. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*

Please limit yourself to the Core book, as that is what I have. If you MUST have something from another book, ask and I'll see if I can find it.

----------


## Morbis Meh

I love me some call of Cthulhu, I even have have a hardcopy of the 6e handbook! So are we rolling our stats down the line like the book says or can we select our stats based on the rolls (except edu and size/int since they're different?)

*Spoiler: Stat rolls (If I can move like with like later then I shall do so!)*
Show

Str: (3d6)[*10*]
Con: (3d6)[*8*]
Pow: (3d6)[*9*]
Dex: (3d6)[*12*]
App: (3d6)[*12*]

Size: (2d6+6)[*11*]
Int: (2d6+6)[*9*]

Edu: (3d6+6)[*19*]

May the dice gods bless me!

Wealth: (1d10)[*5*]


Well those are some pretty craptastic rolls, below average overall.... yay!

----------


## Kesnit

Wow, those are bad rolls. Well, at least you are pretty and educated...

----------


## Mizu_Makura

So I know it's a CoC game, but what would you rate your lethality 1-10 as a GM? Lol I've played a couple irl games and a good friend was so bad at murdering characters that we usually went into a game with 3-4 characters already made.

----------


## Kesnit

Combat in CoC is more "swingy" than D&D or Pathfinder. However, it happens less. 

This is a module that I've run with my RL group. They went into combat a few times, but they had time to plan and no one came close to dying. I do not set out to kill PCs when I run a game. It CAN happen (dice are like that), but it isn't likely.

----------


## Morbis Meh

> Wow, those are bad rolls. Well, at least you are pretty and educated...


Could I at least swap size and Int lol

----------


## Kesnit

> Could I at least swap size and Int lol


Initially, I had no problem with this. Then it hit me that any subsequent player would want to be able to do something similar and it could get confusing. So I came up with another idea.

Do a complete reroll and pick which set you prefer. However, you must take the full set - you cannot (say) take STR from Roll#1 and INT from Roll#2.

I will edit the OP to allow all players to roll 2 sets of stats.

----------


## Morbis Meh

Well let's see if the second set is any better lol
*Spoiler: 2nd set of rolls*
Show

Str: (3d6)[*5*]
Con: (3d6)[*10*]
Pow: (3d6)[*11*]
Dex: (3d6)[*9*]
App: (3d6)[*11*]

Size: (2d6+6)[*12*]
Int: (2d6+6)[*11*]

Edu: (3d6+6)[*18*]



I swear if I get a worse load out I will stick with it and make a character named reek.

Yep the dice gods absolutely hate me lol

----------


## Mizu_Makura

Well that's good to hear  :Small Red Face:  I'll roll some dice but I can't make any promises just yet. I'm new so I don't want to fill my plate up before even 1 game I've applied to starts lol

*Spoiler: first roll*
Show

Str: (3d6)[*10*]
Con: (3d6)[*6*]
Pow: (3d6)[*8*]
Dex: (3d6)[*14*]
App: (3d6)[*14*]
Size: (2d6+6)[*13*]
Int: (2d6+6)[*12*]
Edu: (3d6+6)[*19*]
Wealth: (1d10)[*1*]

*Spoiler: second roll*
Show

Str: (3d6)[*11*]
Con: (3d6)[*6*]
Pow: (3d6)[*10*]
Dex: (3d6)[*10*]
App: (3d6)[*15*]
Size: (2d6+6)[*16*]
Int: (2d6+6)[*12*]
Edu: (3d6+6)[*18*]
Wealth: (1d10)[*10*]


Edit: Well besides for a low Con, I could definitely work with the second set. Maybe be a celebrity?

----------


## Kesnit

> Yep the dice gods absolutely hate me lol


I am so, so sorry...




> Edit: Well besides for a low Con, I could definitely work with the second set. Maybe be a celebrity?


It would be Entertainer.

----------


## Morbis Meh

> I am so, so sorry...
> 
> It would be Entertainer.


If they make an entertainer I a tots making a 30 year old garbage truck driver who is a big fanboy.... The only way to spurn the dice gods in CoC is to make a parody!

----------


## Morbis Meh

Sorry for the double post, I forgot to roll wealth... come on low number for lulz

(1d10)[*3*]

Excellent  hehehehe

----------


## DominoMasque

Lets give this a shot

*Spoiler: Roll 1*
Show


Str: (3d6)[*14*]
Con: (3d6)[*13*]
Pow: (3d6)[*10*]
Dex: (3d6)[*12*]
App: (3d6)[*14*]
Siz: (2d6+6)[*18*]
Int: (2d6+6)[*13*]
Edu: (3d6+6)[*14*]
Wealth: (1d10)[*5*]



*Spoiler: Roll 2*
Show


Str: (3d6)[*9*]
Con: (3d6)[*16*]
Pow: (3d6)[*13*]
Dex: (3d6)[*6*]
App: (3d6)[*9*]
Siz: (2d6+6)[*10*]
Int: (2d6+6)[*10*]
Edu: (3d6+6)[*14*]
Wealth: (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## DominoMasque

Well going with the first set, strong, attractive and large... Hmmm.

Could go with being the police (or private investigator or other law related profession)?

----------


## OdeMx

Hello! Cam I still join? if yes, my rolls:

*Spoiler: Roll1*
Show

Roll1 
Str:  (3d6)[*12*]
Con:  (3d6)[*11*]
Pow: (3d6)[*8*]
Dex: (3d6)[*14*]
App:  (3d6)[*11*]
Size: [13] (2d6+6)[*10*]
Int: [12] (2d6+6)[*14*]
Edu: (3d6+6)[*13*]
Wealth:  (1d10)[*8*]


*Spoiler: Roll2*
Show

Roll2
Str:  (3d6)[*5*]
Con:  (3d6)[*12*]
Pow: (3d6)[*12*]
Dex: (3d6)[*13*]
App:  (3d6)[*3*]
Size: [13] (2d6+6)[*12*]
Int: [12] (2d6+6)[*16*]
Edu: (3d6+6)[*20*]
Wealth:  (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Kesnit

> Well going with the first set, strong, attractive and large... Hmmm.
> 
> Could go with being the police (or private investigator or other law related profession)?


As I said in the OP, the module assumes one of the investigators has a law enforcement background (although there is a way to work around it.)




> Hello! Cam I still join? if yes, my rolls:


Welcome!

----------


## Erulasto

Still open for interest, I hope? I have 7e CoC but I think I know where to find the other editions core rule book on my old hard drive somewhere.

----------


## Kesnit

> Still open for interest, I hope?


Recruitment is indeed still open. Hopefully you'll be able to find the older edition books.

----------


## OdeMx

Tought I had the 6th edition but was wrong, I only have 5.6 and 7th edition. So ill go by 5.6

Are we using any standard sheet or the modern era Chaosium sheet is ok? 
regards!

----------


## DominoMasque

Hmm, tried filling out on Dholehouse but I'm not really satisfied. Still until I get chance to redo here's Det. Carly Chandler

----------


## Kesnit

> Are we using any standard sheet or the modern era Chaosium sheet is ok? 
> regards!


Modern sheet is fine

----------


## OdeMx

Here is my Investigator Agathon Alphard

----------


## Kesnit

> Hmm, tried filling out on Dholehouse but I'm not really satisfied. Still until I get chance to redo here's Det. Carly Chandler


Looks good




> Here is my Investigator Agathon Alphard


This is not opening for me. I have Adobe, and used 2 different browsers.

----------


## OdeMx

> This is not opening for me. I have Adobe, and used 2 different browsers.


You are right, something went wrong, uploaded again: P.I. Agathon Alphard

----------


## DominoMasque

Sorry was just taking a look at Agathon as it seems we may have known each other a bit. You are aware that's a 7th ed sheet?

----------


## Kesnit

> You are right, something went wrong, uploaded again: P.I. Agathon Alphard





> Sorry was just taking a look at Agathon as it seems we may have known each other a bit. You are aware that's a 7th ed sheet?


I hadn't had a chance to look at it until now, but I see that it is. There is a 5th/6th Ed Modern sheet, which is what I thought OdeMx was referring to when he asked.

OdeMx, that is the wrong edition sheet.  I am sorry for the confusion about the sheet. Please transfer your character to the correct sheet.

----------


## OdeMx

> I hadn't had a chance to look at it until now, but I see that it is. There is a 5th/6th Ed Modern sheet, which is what I thought OdeMx was referring to when he asked.
> 
> OdeMx, that is the wrong edition sheet.  I am sorry for the confusion about the sheet. Please transfer your character to the correct sheet.


No problemo, wasnt bad intentioned, its just easier to fill... Agathon Alphard again

----------


## Kesnit

> No problemo, wasnt bad intentioned, its just easier to fill... Agathon Alphard again


OK, a few questions...

1) What do you mean by "double check doors?" 

2) You have a checkmark next to Fast Talk, but no level

3) What are "subseven," "whackamole," and "ultrasurf?"

4) Are the artifacts just fluff or do they have a purpose?

5) What weapon skill do you plan to use? You don't have a weapon listed, and can use unarmed, but it doesn't look like you built for melee.

----------


## OdeMx

> OK, a few questions...
> 
> 1) What do you mean by "double check doors?" didnt had enough room to explain as in the 7th edition sheet. He is one of those guys that checks if he locked his doors two times and sometimes he even return hom in the middle of the day to make sure he did locked doors and windows.
> 
> 
> 2) You have a checkmark next to Fast Talk, but no level. 
> Forgot to transfer the number from the 7th edition sheet to this one, ill do it when I go back to my office next tuesday.
> 
> 3) What are "subseven," "whackamole," and "ultrasurf?" Sub7 and Whack where Trojan hourses that where hard to remove from an infected PC back in 2000s. 
> ...


Let me know what you think, if the character doesnt fit the adventure just let me know, no problem.

----------


## theclashofmagic

interesting.

----------


## Kesnit

I am still recruiting. (I haven't posted because there haven't been any updates. But I am still following this thread.)

----------


## jimmygta

Marvelous information.

----------


## Kaworu

I will try to create a character, if this is fine? ;-)

Are there any types of people (like, character,s I mean?) that are more welcome than others for this module? Students, detectives, people with foreign language skills or Sciences or...? ;-)

EDIT: I think I will go for a parapsychologist :D

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

You should check the dates of the posts. Op posted this in 2019.

----------


## Kaworu

Oh, right xD Sorry xD I feel silly now xD

----------

